# Soll ich oder soll ich nicht...



## Thorsten (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mir ist mal wieder ein Geistesblitz gekommen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich spiele mit den Gedanken meine Filteranlage auf Schwerkraft  umzurüsten.

Zur Zeit wird alles gepumpt (Patronenfilter-Estrosiv) das umstellen an den "Geräten" selber, dürfte nicht  sooo das große Problem darstellen.
Mal wieder ein bischen buddeln und gut ist...  na ja wenn´s denn so einfach wäre  

Was mir allerdings richtige Kopfschmerzen bereitet, nachträglich im Teich den Bodenablauf bzw. Wandablauf zu intregieren.
Den Teich wollte ich nach Möglichkeit so wenig wie möglich um-abbauen (dh. Wasser ablassen,ufer verändern).

Geplant hatte ich folgendes, dass ich ein Wandablauf so tief wie möglich einsetze (sollte einfacher sein als Bodenablauf) nur bringt mir das überhaupt was?

Irgendwo habe ich auch mal gelesen, dass man eine Wanddurchführung  ohne Wasser ablassen zu müssen durchführen kann.
Natürlich habe ich diesen Link nicht mehr und Vorstellen, wie das funktionieren soll, kann ich es mir auch nicht so recht.  

Habt Ihr ein paar gescheite Ideen, wie ich das hinbekomme? 
Betreibt Ihr Schwerkraftfilter bzw. wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?

Über *zahlreiche* Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen, bevor mein Geistesblitz nach hinten losgeht ....


----------



## Jürgen (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

wie machst du das nur? Wie kann es einem Selbständigen permanent sooo langweilig sein, dass ihm solche Sachen einfallen? Was habe ich bislang nur falsch gemacht?   

Dein Vorhaben stellt alles in allem kein großes Problem dar. Das Einzige was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist dein Estro in Schwerkraft. Wie soll das gehen?   

Nachträglich eine Wanddurchführung einzubauen ist für einen Handwerker kein Thema. Daraus dann eine Bodenablauf-Skimmer-Kombi anzufertigen sicher auch nicht. Aber das mit dem Estro.... :? .... Ich weiß ned...

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Nestor (22. Juli 2005)

Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> wie machst du das nur? Wie kann es einem Selbständigen permanent sooo langweilig sein, dass ihm solche Sachen einfallen? Was habe ich bislang nur falsch gemacht?



Mh?!  :? 



> Nachträglich eine Wanddurchführung einzubauen ist für einen Handwerker kein Thema. Daraus dann eine Bodenablauf-Skimmer-Kombi anzufertigen sicher auch nicht. Aber das mit dem Estro.... :? .... Ich weiß ned...
> 
> MFG...Jürgen



Ich stelle mir nur gerade die Frage, wie das gehen soll wenn noch Wasser drinne ist? Einfach nen Loch an die Stelle graben? Hält das die Folie?!?! Oder wie ist da das Vorgehen? 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Thorsten (22. Juli 2005)

*Hi Jürgen*,

erstmal zu Dir  :twisted: 

laaaangeweile habe ich nur am Wochenende, man(n) braucht ja Beschäftigung!

Das mit den Estrosiv sollte kein Problem darstellen, ein Anschluss für Schwerkraft ist vorhanden (siehe Bild)



*Hi Björn*,

wenn man ein relativ "kleines" Loch erstellt, denke ich dürfte die Folie halten. Ich könnte mich schwarz Ärgern das ich den Link nicht mehr habe...


----------



## Jürgen (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,


den von dir gesuchten Link kenne ich und weiß auch wo du diesen Thread finden kannst. Aber ich verrate es dir nicht :la: 


OK, wenn der Estro einen Schwerkraft-Anschluss hat ist ja alles in Butter. Was hindert eigentlich den Estro daran einfach auf Teichniveau voll zu laufen?  8) 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## kwoddel (22. Juli 2005)

WO ISSER DENN ??

So ein Job such ich auch, das ich am WE noch Langeweile habe. Aber wenn du Langeweile hast, ich hätte genug zu tun für dich  :twisted: 
Aber als neuer KNP muss man ja auch einen neuen Teich haben   
vor lauter Langeweile


----------



## olafkoi (22. Juli 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Ts Ts Ts ich muß mich wundern   
Erst dich beschweren wollte nur einen Koi dann 4 mitbehmen 
Dann zur Koishow nach Arcen wollen Ts Ts Ts  
Und zu guter letzt einen neuen Koiteich bauen Ts Ts Ts also doch Koikichi geworden hoffe das ist nicht ansteckend

Beste Grüße an Koinase  8)   

Olaf


----------



## kwoddel (22. Juli 2005)

Hi Olaf
Ich habe gehört der Thorsten hat schon ein Kredit aufgenommen für die neuen Koi.    Aber was solls ?   Der Teich soll so ca. 120m3 groß werden und die Filteranlage 15m3
 :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Thorsten (22. Juli 2005)

na Ihr´s, 
das freut mich aber,dass Ihr euch auf meine Kosten lustig macht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Habt Ihr vieleicht ein paar vernünftige Vorschläge??????

@ Jürgen

Zitat:
_den von dir gesuchten Link kenne ich und weiß auch wo du diesen Thread finden kannst. Aber ich verrate es dir nicht _

ist vieleicht besser, wenn es in einem Fremdforum stand  :twisted: 
Meine aber das war eine private Seite...


----------



## kwoddel (22. Juli 2005)

Hi KNP   
Wer macht sich lustig über dich    den werde ich es geben  :twisted: 
Aber als Vorschlag könnte ich dir folgenden Tip geben, du  gibst mir deine neuen Koi und dann kannste deine Pfütze ääääähhh  Teich so lassen wie er ist.


----------



## willyderIII (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten !

Dein Problem hatte ich voriges Jahr auch. Ich habe einen Graben von der Filterkammer zum Teich gegraben dan habe ich die Tankkonektoren innen und außen angklebt und verschraubt. Danach habe ich die Verrohrung zum Filter hergestellt und dann die Folie in den Konnektoren herrausgeschnitten.


----------



## Thorsten (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo Lothar,

*VIELEN DANK * klasse Hinweis!

Hast Du einen Boden oder Wandablauf eingesetzt?

Wie fkt. es bei Dir, bist Du zufrieden?


----------



## willyderIII (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich bin im Teich zum Boden runter.  Es sind insgesamt 3 Ausläufe (Boden, Mittel und Skimmer) bin zufrieden.


----------



## Thorsten (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Lothar,

danke Dir...   

Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal eine Zeichnung machen und hier einstellen.


----------



## bonsai (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Thorsten,
der Umbau kommt ja noch schneller als erwartet.
Denk an zukünftige Erweiterungen - zieh noch ein paar Leerrohre ein, schaffe schon mal einen Leerfilter, plane schon mal Astrid's Gartenteil durch, verschiebe schon mal gedanklich den Pflanzenfilter und .....

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## sanke10 (26. Juli 2005)

*Sol ich*

Hallo Thorsten !
Du solltest in jeden Fall umbauen,denn es gibt keine bessere möglichkeit Schmutz aus dem Teich zu holen,als über Bodenablauf und Skimmer.Wie Du sie anschließen mußt, hat willyder III ja schon geschrieben.Zum verkleben würde ich Adhesal nehmen und 100 Rohr.
          Gruß sanke10
                        Lenhart


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Lenhart,

der Umbau kommt nur langsam in die _heiße _Phase, den das Wetter spielt hier immo etwas verrückt.Regen, kühl und nochmal Regen und kühl   
Werde euch auf jedenfall auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## HKL (19. Sep. 2005)

Moin!
Ich schreib jetzt mal hier weiter.
Thorsten gibt es da schon Bilderr / Zeichnungen zum Fortschritt? Wie in dem anderen Thread geschrieben, habe ich ähnliche Umbauarbeiten vor. Und ich möchte das Ganze in Ruhe den Winter über planen um mir dann rechtzeitig zum Saisonstart im Frühjahr das Material zu besorgen.
Wäre schön wenn mal jemand etwas über die Bau-"Technik" schreiben könnte. Insbesondere interessiert mich die Einbringung des Ablaufs von der Teichseite mgl. ohne den Teich komplett leer zu pumpen.
Danke.
Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (19. Sep. 2005)

Hi Holger,

also bei mir gibt es keine Vortschritte bei dem Filterumbau.

Wir haben uns entschlossen den Teich nächstes Jahr zu vergrößern, deswegen lohnt der Filterumbau immo nicht.

Habe aber einen Link irgendwo    der die ganze "Geschichte" nebst Bilder erklärt.

Denn muss ich allerdings suchen, stelle ihn dann morgen hier ein.


----------



## graubart48 (19. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten,
*lach* ich lese es schon , im nächsten Frühjahr sollten sich einige Leut´s gemeinsam Urlaub nehmen, eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben, und dann so nach und nach ein paar Filter bauen. ( Klar mach ich mit. *gggg)
So nun noch n bischen weiterstöbern
schönen Gruß
Erwin


----------



## HKL (19. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten!

Das hätte was. Weil, irgendwas muss ich machen und ich würde meine holde Ehegattin gern mit vollendeter Planung von erneuter Baustelle überzeugen. Grins.....  

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (20. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Holger,

natürlich finde ich diesen blöden Link nicht, war ja wieder klar….   
Egal, dann werde ich mal mein bestes geben und es dir versuchen so zu beantworten.

Wenn Du deine Filteranlage, nachträglich auf Schwerkraft umrüsten willst, solltest Du folgender Maßen vor gehen…

*Erster Schritt:*
Filteranlage eingraben, ich setze mal voraus das ist klar sonst kann es ja nicht funktionieren.

*Zweiter Schritt:*
Erstelle einen möglichst breiten Graben (50cm da Du in diesen arbeiten musst!) von der Filteranlage zu jener  Teichseite, 
wo der Anschluss/Durchbruch erfolgen soll.
Den Graben und den Teichrand (Folie) mit Balken abstützen,
damit die Folie nicht unter dem Druck des Wassers nachgibt.
*
Dritter Schritt:*
Den Tankkonektor (Flansch) inner und außerhalb des Teiches ansetzen und verkleben,
am besten mit Adheasal anschließend verschrauben.

*Vierter Schritt:*
Nachdem der Kleber getrocknet und somit der Flansch dicht ist, mit der Verrohrung  zum Teich bzw. Filter beginnen. 
Ein DN 100er Rohr sollte es mindestens sein, besser wäre ein 160er. (Höherer Durchfluss)
Anschließend mit der Verrohrung im Teich beginnen (siehe Skizze)

*Fünfter Schritt:*
Die Folie innerhalb des Flansches heraus schneiden.

FERTIG!

Ich hoffe das hat einwenig geholfen, wenn noch Fragen sind immer raus damit !


----------



## HKL (20. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten!

Erst mal Danke. Auch (vor allem!!!) für das Kompliment in Sachen meiner Körpermasse...... Wer mich kennt (192/95/46 sind nicht unbedingt Model-Masse - Länge/Gewicht/Füße) rechnet lieber mit 75 cm. Öhemmm.

Aber egal. Sieht gut aus. Spontane Frage nur "Verrohrung im Teich" ? Hilf einem DAU auf die Sprünge.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (21. Sep. 2005)

Hi Holger,

wie? so breit und groß bist Du     

Natürlich solltest Du noch einen Bodenablauf einbauen.(Siehe Bilder)


----------



## HKL (21. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten!
Tja, breit bin ich auch schon mal. Seltener in den letzten Jahren aber ....
So mal schaun ob das hier gerade aus dem Keller richtig klappt (teste gerade mein WLAN über 2 Etagen).

Okay, zum Thema. Danke für die Bilder. Kannst Du mal eine Quelle benennen? Speziell für das grüne Teil? Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen Boden- und Seitenablauf. Jetzt muß ich erst mal eien Lösung finden wie ich in den Teich von oben das Gegenstück reinbringe ohne den komplett zu entleeren. Vor allem kann ich sicher ein paar Fische im, zum Aussenbecken umfunktionierbaren, Planschbecken meines Sohnes unterbringen. Aber nicht über eine Woche und nicht die Großen und Kleinen. Vor allem die kleinen Goldies sehe ich schon permanent durch den Ablauf entschwinden.

Gibt es eigentlich vernünftige fertige Filter? Platzgründe sprechen leider gegen Selbstbau. Oder......... Ist beim Schwerkraftfilter eigentlich die Länge der Zuleitung ein Thema? Dann liesse sich das evtl. sogar lösen. (Hoffentlich liest mein holdes Eheweib das jetzt nicht, die weiss was ich meine uaaahhh) Beim gepumpten Filter ist ja die Schlauchlänge wegen des Drucks ein Problem. 

Melde mich nachher wieder aus dem Arbeitszimmer 2 Etagen höher.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## bonsai (22. Sep. 2005)

Moin
es muss nicht immer ein original Bodenablauf sein, gerade bei einer Rohrführung im Teich würde ich auf eine Bodenablauf verichten und statt dessen ein 100er KG-Rohr mit der Flex schlitzen und auf den Boden legen.
So kann man über eine weite Fläche den Mulm vom Grund in den Filter absaugen.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (22. Sep. 2005)

Hi Norbert,

na das ist mal eine super Idee...   

Da bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen, echt klasse!


----------



## Thorsten (27. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Holger,

wie sieht es bei dir aus...biste mit der Planung schon weiter?


----------



## HKL (27. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten!
Nicht so wirklich. Irgendwie überzeugt mich das so alles nicht. Ich suche noch einen Weg den Teichbereich trocken zu legen in den ich den Bodenablauf einbauen will. Verrohrung innerhalb des Teiches ist nicht so mein Ding. Das gibt auch das Teichprofil und die Größe nicht wirklich her.
Ich denke ich werde dieser Tage mal ein paar Fotos machen und hier reinstellen. Und vielleicht eine Zeichnung (uuhhaaahhhh....) versuchen. Und dann diskutieren wir noch mal. Normalerweise müsste ich das Ding einreissen und neu planen. Aber das gibt weder das Budget her, noch die Grundstücksgrösse geschweige denn mein holdes Eheweib.
Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (27. Sep. 2005)

Hi Holger,

jau das mach mal...Fotos und Zeichnungen sind nie verkehrt.

Bin mir sicher, dass wir das "_Problem_" in den Griff bekommen


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Soll ich oder soll ich nicht...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal diesen Thread wieder etwas ins Leben rufen.....

Der Umbau in Schwerkraft ist zwar *noch *nicht vollzogen (beginnt ca. ende Juli)
aber heute habe ich die Bürstenkammer in Betrieb genommen. 

Bürstenkammer
 

Patronenfilter
 

Übersicht beider Filter
 

Filterreihenfolge:
Spaltsieb-Bürstenkammer-Patronenfilter-Pflanzfilter > zum Teich


----------

